# Property Developers



## V8Cerby (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

If you're a property developer in Thailand I am interested to learn about the Thai market. So anyone with experience of constructing resorts or housing sites please get in touch.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## frankb (Oct 18, 2013)

the techniques are basically completely different than in Europe: in Thailand mainly foundations by poles, than a simple frame build on it, bricks wall to fill up, no isoltaion. Houses are build by completely illiterate mainly foreign labor. Production is cheap, quality and management are the major issues.


----------

